# Desperate for an Answer



## Kangra (Jan 7, 2013)

I am a US Citizen 
My husband is a UK Citizen 
We BOTH currently live in the UK with our Dual Citizen Son. 

We are looking to move to NY but we have no idea how to go about doing this. 

We have filled out the I-130 and I-130A and are looking to file. We have been told we can either filed to the Chicago Lockbox or go to the US Consulate in London to file. 

The problem we have is that my son and I are planning on going ahead of my husband so he can stay in the UK and work and save up money. Also so I can go to the US to find a job and start working asap. 

If we do the US Consulate, do I have to stay in the UK? Would it be better since I am leaving to do the lockbox? 

I just need step by step instructions on how to get my husband to the US. Too much information on the government websites and everything is so vague. So if you have any sites that would help us with this, I'd love it.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You can file Direct Consular Filing in London 
Processing seems to be around six months right now, you have to be in the UK

You can file via lock box
Processing times are around 12-18 months right now, you can be in the US

Travel.state.gov walks you through from soups to nuts, forms to fees including a flow chart of the process.


----------



## Kangra (Jan 7, 2013)

So if we were to do the lockbox would we be able to do the k3 visa so that my husband doesn't have to wait 12 to 18 months to join us in the US?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Kangra said:


> So if we were to do the lockbox would we be able to do the k3 visa so that my husband doesn't have to wait 12 to 18 months to join us in the US?


The K3 is no longer feasible. I understand the spouse visa takes about 10 to 12 months doing it via the US.

If you had a joint sponsor (ie someone who can fulfill the financial requirements to sponsor your husband) then you could remain in the UK until such time as the visa is issued and move together.

Doing Direct Consular filing takes about 6 months as said.

Remember that if you leave the UK for two years or more and then wish to return to live in the UK you will start the immigration process from scratch again - even if you Indefinite Leave to Remain.


----------



## Kangra (Jan 7, 2013)

Crawford said:


> The K3 is no longer feasible. I understand the spouse visa takes about 10 to 12 months doing it via the US.
> 
> If you had a joint sponsor (ie someone who can fulfill the financial requirements to sponsor your husband) then you could remain in the UK until such time as the visa is issued and move together.
> 
> ...


Could you elaborate about the K3 visa? Everywhere that we have been reading has told us we can file for the K3 visa so that my husband can come to the US while the I-130 is filing. 

https://www.uscis.gov/family/family-us-citizens/k3-k4-visa/k-3k-4-nonimmigrant-visas

We have a very young son so we really don't want him to be away from our son for a year. 

Also do you know anything about the financial requirements and how we show this? None of the forms (i-130 or i-130a or supporting documents) ask for us to prove that we make enough. I am currently unemployed as I have been laid off so my mother in the US will be solely sponsoring my husband.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Kangra said:


> Could you elaborate about the K3 visa? Everywhere that we have been reading has told us we can file for the K3 visa so that my husband can come to the US while the I-130 is filing.
> 
> https://www.uscis.gov/family/family-us-citizens/k3-k4-visa/k-3k-4-nonimmigrant-visas
> 
> ...


K3 is basically obsolete. It is being processed along the line of CR1. Read up on options if declined, renewal, ... Why do you not file DCF which is the fasted option? 

Crawford - what do you base CR 1 10-12 months on? Thank you.

Pull up uscis.gov "affidavit of support" aka AoS. I-130 is the petition. See flow chart on travel.state.gov.


----------



## Kangra (Jan 7, 2013)

twostep said:


> K3 is basically obsolete. It is being processed along the line of CR1. Read up on options if declined, renewal, ... Why do you not file DCF which is the fasted option?
> 
> Crawford - what do you base CR 1 10-12 months on? Thank you.
> 
> Pull up uscis.gov "affidavit of support" aka AoS. I-130 is the petition. See flow chart on travel.state.gov.





twostep said:


> K3 is basically obsolete. It is being processed along the line of CR1. Read up on options if declined, renewal, ... Why do you not file DCF which is the fasted option?
> 
> Crawford - what do you base CR 1 10-12 months on? Thank you.
> 
> Pull up uscis.gov "affidavit of support" aka AoS. I-130 is the petition. See flow chart on travel.state.gov.


Basically I'm not working...so I can't sponsor my spouse in the U.S so we wanted to send me and my toddler to the states so I can start getting a job, car, house, etc. while my husband stays in the UK and works and saves money so we will be stable financially while we wait for him to get his green card to work. 

If we direct file, then I will have to stay in the UK and I won't be able to get a job as I wouldn't be staying in the UK long enough to be permanent.


----------



## cirrus (Aug 2, 2014)

Kangra said:


> I am a US Citizen
> My husband is a UK Citizen
> 
> 
> ...


Dial up Google for the flow chart you require. It is one helluva process IMO.
If it is a Green Card your husband needs, have a look at this:




Or, do a Google search on K1 flow chart or Green card Flow chart and take your pick

Good luck


----------



## Kangra (Jan 7, 2013)

twostep said:


> K3 is basically obsolete. It is being processed along the line of CR1. Read up on options if declined, renewal, ... Why do you not file DCF which is the fasted option?
> 
> Crawford - what do you base CR 1 10-12 months on? Thank you.
> 
> Pull up uscis.gov "affidavit of support" aka AoS. I-130 is the petition. See flow chart on travel.state.gov.


I just spoke to someone at the US Embassy who advised that you can't make an appointment to file a I-130 with the Consulate, that I will need to be in the US for me to file with the Lockbox. Is the DCF not available anymore?


----------



## Kangra (Jan 7, 2013)

Can someone tell me how I make an DCF appointment with the Consulate in London because I can't find anything that will allow me to.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Kangra said:


> Can someone tell me how I make an DCF appointment with the Consulate in London because I can't find anything that will allow me to.


Info pass for visa questions is not available anymore to the best of my knowledge.

https://uk.usembassy.gov/embassy-consulates/government-agencies/dhs/uscis/i130filing-html/


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Kangra said:


> Can someone tell me how I make an DCF appointment with the Consulate in London because I can't find anything that will allow me to.


Her is the info regarding filing at London Embassy

https://uk.usembassy.gov/embassy-consulates/government-agencies/dhs/uscis/i130filing-html/

From what I read you apply by post -no prior interview


----------

